# Will Smith Power of Thought



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Kinda stumbled across this video, never knew Will Smith was like this. Anyways just because he's an actor don't brush off what he is saying, I think there are a lot of important things that he tries to communicate. Hope you like it. (If anyone even watches it lol)


----------



## JdActuary (Oct 1, 2012)

I watched it. Good stuff. He hits the nail on the head with most of what he says, and his ideas have a lot of connection to CBT thought techniques.


----------

